# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  My orchids are blooming!!!

## kuching

Despite the strange weather pattern in Borneo (dry season became wet season caused by global warming created by Humans), my orchids in my mom's garden are blooming. Most of them have very tiny flowers (less than 2cm across). Any of you can identify those orchids from Borneo?

Species A




Side view




Close-up of the flower (species A)






Species B




Close-up of the flower of species B

----------


## kuching

Species C 




Close-up of the inflorescence:





Close-up of the flower (species C):





Side view:

----------


## kuching

Species D




Close-up of the inflorescence




Close-up of the flowers:





The structure of the flower is very special:




All the orchids shown above are epiphytic orchids .

----------


## benny

Really tiny flowers indeed!! Some of the pictures seem a bit soft. 

As for the ID, perhaps choy can help. I'm sure he knows folks who can rattle off their names easily.

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

> Really tiny flowers indeed!! Some of the pictures seem a bit soft. 
> 
> As for the ID, perhaps choy can help. I'm sure he knows folks who can rattle off their names easily.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks Benny....still learning how to take macro shot.... :Razz:

----------


## kuching

Got the ID of the orchid:

A = _Dendrobium_ spp
B = _Eria_ spp
C= _Liparis_ spp
D =_Cleisostoma_ cf _discolor_

----------

